# Interesting but the horse has left the barn a long time ago... Gmos patents expiring.



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

They will release "Round-up Ready 2" and promptly start suing every farmer who doesn't buy it, just like they did with Round-Ready. The pollen will spread the genes and everyone will have it whether they want it or not and Monstanto will sue them for payment on their patent even if they didn't want the gene. It's their business model... wait until the get a GMO bee and release it to the wild... then none of us will be able to sell queens and they may even start suing any of us who don't buy a queen from them by showing some of their genes in some of our bees...


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Maybe we should work on patenting Apis Melifera and sue them when we find our genes in their Monsanto GMO bees. Ha!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

They can always out lawyer us...


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Michael Bush said:


> They will release "Round-up Ready 2" and promptly start suing every farmer who doesn't buy it, just like they did with Round-Ready. The pollen will spread the genes and everyone will have it whether they want it or not and Monstanto will sue them for payment on their patent even if they didn't want the gene. It's their business model... wait until the get a GMO bee and release it to the wild... then none of us will be able to sell queens and they may even start suing any of us who don't buy a queen from them by showing some of their genes in some of our bees...


nailed it, LOL from the article " Monsanto says it’s not worried about the patent expiration. It developed a new version, Roundup Ready 2, several years ago that it says works better and whose patents are still in force. A third generation is pending approval."


----------

